# Vicki, others...milk canning question



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Does it always turn tan?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

did you pressure cook it or hot water bath.. my pressure cooked milk does turn a little tan, but the water bath method does not..
I think you are caramelizing the fat in it when you pressure cook it.
Barb


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

It looks carmelized, but not the fat as there is a distinct thick layer of white cream risen to the top. Maybe the sugars carmelize? Yes, pressure canned. Will try water bath next.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think it is the sugar that carmelized. ('cause you can buy fat free carmel.)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't check this forum very often, so always tell me if you ask me a question. Yes it goes tan, just like with lye, heat burns the sugars. Sorry but water bath canning milk sounds pretty darn scarry for any kind of long term storage. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

It did to me at first too Vicki and then I tried it.. I have some two years old that still has a seal, now while I would not use it for food being two yrs old, I would use it for soap or pigs.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Heck yesterday my babies got very tan almost carmelized milk as I forgot and left it in the pasturizer overnight.  guess there wasn't any bacteria left in the stuff either good or bad.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd be more worried about pressure versus water bath, except my MIL has water bathed everything her entire life- meat, cream, milk, corn...all the no-nos plus everything else! 

Still cautious here, but experimenting.
What do they do with the boxed stuff that gets to sit on the shelf for years and years? Parmalatt of something like that. All we had for milk in Europe. You could find cheese on every corner, but rarely fresh milk.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> It did to me at first too Vicki and then I tried it.. I have some two years old that still has a seal, now while I would not use it for food being two yrs old, I would use it for soap or pigs..
> Barb


But what about botulism? There was a woman that had been canning for like 40 years incorrectly before it finally got her. She was very sick in the hospital from just a little taste on the finger of some carrots that had botulism.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashley,
You can get just as sick going out to eat at your favorite place.. or supposedly drinking raw milk.. I guess we can only hope our immune systems are up and running good.. I only use my canned for cooking and check it well, but I prefer the water bath canning method, its the way my mother canned everything.. Just me I guess..
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Box milk is pasteurized at very high temps. Kills everything including the milk!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> Ashley,
> You can get just as sick going out to eat at your favorite place.. or supposedly drinking raw milk.. I guess we can only hope our immune systems are up and running good.. I only use my canned for cooking and check it well, but I prefer the water bath canning method, its the way my mother canned everything.. Just me I guess..
> Barb


Botulism isn't like getting ecoli in your milk or something. They are bacteria that love the anaerobic environment in cans. Meanwhile they produce an extremely strong poison (I think the most potent known to man?) that is deadly and it just takes a little. It causes paralysis starting from the top of your body and working it's way down.

It's not really something your immune system fights off is what I'm saying I guess. It just turns your food into potent poison.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts...I did some research yesterday and have a plan worked out.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I know many can milk, but it is not recommended to can anything with dairy products in it- low acid foods, but also because but botulism can be encapsulated by fat molecules. Store bought items have been canned by special equipment--yes killing everything good in it. I can a lot of things, I don't just go by what FDA says, but by the research done on the canning and if there is a reason why it can't be home canned I won't do it. Yes some say has been done for years and they havne't had a problem with it, but I look at it the same as raising goats--things have changed, in the past they did what they could with the knowledge they had, but there are now better and more improved ways with new research. I am learning what I can about changing the ways one old goat herder told me to do ( and still does  *sigh)-she raised goats for 40 or 50 years now and this new ideas are jsut plain as dumb as well I won't repeat it, but also about food preservation, different soils, lower acid foods etc. I call it an old fashioned way with a modern twist.


----------

